# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چند منبعی بودن

## ata.beheshti

سلام دوستان چند منبعی بودن در دروسی غیرزیست و عمومیا به ضرر آدمه؟مثلا برای شیمی3 من هم گاجو میخونم هم خیلی سبز...

----------


## seyed sajjad

اگه میرسی همه رو بخونی که خیلی هم عالیه
برای زیست هم بنظرم تا دوتا منبع ضروریه
یکی برای درسنامه و تست یکی هم برای جمع بندی

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## webadres

سلام دوست عزیز 
به نظر من زیاد نه البته اگه برنامه ریزی داشته باشی که هر منبعو کی و کجا استفاده کنی مثلا من خودم واسه دینی هم اندیشه فائق دارم هم نشر دریافت هم گاج 

یا مثلا واسه شیمی هم جامع مهروماه دارم هم خیلی سبز و هم مبتکران  

البته برنامه ریزی دارم که هر کدومو کجا و کی استفاده کنم مثلاواسه شیمی  اول مبحثو از روی کتاب میخونم بعدش از روی درسنامه خیلی سبزو مبتکران  میخونم و بعدش مهروماه میزنم و بعدش اگه وقت داشته باشم یا تست هاش اسون باشه میرم روی خیلی سبزو مبتکران

----------


## Adam Hart

داداش ی راه میزارم جلو پات اگه بد بود بیا بزن تو گوش من  :Yahoo (105): 

شما اول بشین یک منبع رو کامل دو بار مطالعه بفرما بعد که اون منبع رو کامل خوندی اگه وقت اومد

برو ی منبع دیگه بگیر اینطوری هم چند تا کتاب رو تست زدی

هم کتاب رو هم جمع نکردی که باعث استرس بشه

----------


## pedram.salgado

به نظر من خوبه*( البته به شرط اينكه  داوطلب درس خوني باشي )*
چرا ؟ مهمترين سودش اينه كه با تفكرات طراح هاي مختلف آشنا ميشي و نمونه سوال هاي بيشتر با سبك هاي متفاوت تري رو مي توني تمرين كني

هر كتابي هم يه سري سوالات خوب داره و بعضي سوالاتش هم براي زياد شدن سوالاته!

مي توني سوالات مهمي كه خودش انتخاب كرده رو از هر دو كتاب بزني و خيالت راحت باشه كه با سبك هاي مختلفي از سوالات آشنا شدي :Yahoo (1): 

*اما اگر اهل تست زني نيستي به هيچ وجه نبايد* *سراغ منبع دوم بري!*

----------


## Sepideh 75

سرت رو با کتاب زیاد شلوغ نکن مگر اینکه منبعی که داری رو کامل احاطه پیدا کنی و برات تکراری بشه و نیاز به تست جدید داشته باشی
به نظرم هر درس حداکثر  2 تا منبع کافیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

up

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان چند منبعی بودن در دروسی غیرزیست و عمومیا به ضرر آدمه؟مثلا برای شیمی3 من هم گاجو میخونم هم خیلی سبز...


برسی که نه...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

اگه بحث درسنامه باشه مشکل برات ایجاد میکنه احتمالا چون وقت نمیکنی!
اما اگه بحث تست باشه که خوب هم هست...با ایده های مختلف اشنا میشی و اگه بتونی هر دو کتاب رو تموم کنی انرژی و انگیزه ی خیلی خوبی رو بهت میدم...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه میرسی تموم کنی که لا عیب

----------


## mortez-dude

خخخ

----------


## Dean

طراحای سوالای کنکورای اخیر نشون دادن که میری پای جلسه باید انتظار هرنوع سوالیو داشته باشی.یعنی چی؟ یعنی تستای تالیفی تو همه ی دروس اهمیتشون بیشتر از قبل شده...
ولی دقت کن خوب موقع جمع بندی درسا رو جمع کنی...خلاصه نویسی خیلی کمکت می کنه

----------


## Enam91

بهترین و با کیفیت ترین جزوه های اینترنت رو اینجا گذاشتم کامل کامل
جزوات با کیفیت رایگان در یک تاپیک

----------


## fafa.Mmr

برای درس خوندن نباید چند منبعی باشی مخصوصا درسنامه 
ببین با کدوم درسنامه ها بیشتر نتیجه میگیری 
درسنامه هر کتابی رو که خوندی اوپن بوک تست بزن که یاد بگیری هر تستی چجوری حل میشه 
ایا ساده تر به جواب میرسی یا نه 
برای تست ارزیابی هم از بقیه منابعت کمک بگیر 
هیچ وقت برای درسنامه از چند منبع کمک نگیر که بیچاره میشی من خودم با این روش شیمی رو نابود کردم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب امروز یک ویدیویی دیدم از رتبه 1 ریاضی کشور پیام تائبی که توی اینستاش که 600 تا فالوور داره کل کتابای کنکورش رو که زده بود رو معرفی کرده توی ویدیوها و نقد و بررسی میکنه کتابابرو و آموزنها و .... رو دو تا لایو هم با دیر ادبیات و هندسه شون داشت / چیزی که برام جالب بود این بود که با اینکه ایشون مدرسه علامه حلی بودند{ مدرسه ای که همه تون آرزوش رو دارید توش درس میخودید } ولی مدرسه نمیرفتند و غایب بودند و همیشه هم با دبیر و مدیر مدرسه دعوا که چرا نمیای مدرسه و ...

ولی خودشون میخوندن بد جور هم میخوندن. 
در مورد کتاباش هم همین فدر بگم که برای فیزیک - هندسه - شیمی-حسابان-گسسته و تقریبا عمومی ها / کل کتابای بازار رو زده اند و به خاک و خون کشیده اند از سال دهم تا دوزادهم / و حتی در درس ریاضیات و حسابان کتابهای دیفرانسیل و انتگرال نظام قدیم رو هم خونده اند 
درصد های ایشون : ریضیات :84  فیزیک: 100  شیمی 85  ادبیات:84 باقیش رو یادم رفت کارنا اش رو گذاشته پیجش 
حالا چرا این تاپیک رو میدم بالا ؟؟؟ 
1- توهم رتبه 1 شدن در این مدت باق یمونده رو نداشته باشید . 
2-دهم و یازدهم نخوندی ؟؟؟ خیلی عقبی خیلیییییی ولی باید جبران کنی پس غرررر نزن
3-چاره ای نیست

اسکرین شات از ویدیوهاش که کتابارو معرفی میکنه اینا برای هر یک از درسهاست یعنی شیمی و فیزیک و هندسه و گسسته و حسابان / حسابان آیکیو رو از سال 98 میخوندن ایشون*

----------


## _Joseph_

*برای ادبیات هم کل هفت خوان و نشر الگو و گاج و خیلی سبز جامع و مهروماه و مشاوران رو داشتن 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*2 تا عکس از اخر به ترتیب پایین به بالا شیمی و حسابان هستند که اسمشون نیافتاده

 برای اون دسته از کاربرانی که گفتید آیدی اینستاشون چیه؟؟

payamtaebi*

----------


## nopexil

چند منبعی بودن لزوما به رتبه خوب منجر نمیشه

منابعتون رو هم کامل بخونین 
خلاصه که جوگیر نشین جیب ددی رو هم خالی کنین  :Y (578):

----------


## Pcstud

> *خوب امروز یک ویدیویی دیدم از رتبه 1 ریاضی کشور پیام تائبی که توی اینستاش که 600 تا فالوور داره کل کتابای کنکورش رو که زده بود رو معرفی کرده توی ویدیوها و نقد و بررسی میکنه کتابابرو و آموزنها و .... رو دو تا لایو هم با دیر ادبیات و هندسه شون داشت / چیزی که برام جالب بود این بود که با اینکه ایشون مدرسه علامه حلی بودند{ مدرسه ای که همه تون آرزوش رو دارید توش درس میخودید } ولی مدرسه نمیرفتند و غایب بودند و همیشه هم با دبیر و مدیر مدرسه دعوا که چرا نمیای مدرسه و ...
> 
> ولی خودشون میخوندن بد جور هم میخوندن. 
> در مورد کتاباش هم همین فدر بگم که برای فیزیک - هندسه - شیمی-حسابان-گسسته و تقریبا عمومی ها / کل کتابای بازار رو زده اند و به خاک و خون کشیده اند از سال دهم تا دوزادهم / و حتی در درس ریاضیات و حسابان کتابهای دیفرانسیل و انتگرال نظام قدیم رو هم خونده اند 
> درصد های ایشون : ریضیات :84  فیزیک: 100  شیمی 85  ادبیات:84 باقیش رو یادم رفت کارنا اش رو گذاشته پیجش 
> حالا چرا این تاپیک رو میدم بالا ؟؟؟ 
> 1- توهم رتبه 1 شدن در این مدت باق یمونده رو نداشته باشید . 
> 2-دهم و یازدهم نخوندی ؟؟؟ خیلی عقبی خیلیییییی ولی باید جبران کنی پس غرررر نزن
> 3-چاره ای نیست
> ...


این چی بود من دیدم  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (113):

----------

